# Tiger or Bee shrimps ?!?!?



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys.

I'm trying to add some other shrimps in my 25 gal RCS tank and I can't decide which ones....

Yellow, Blue and all the other Neocaridina shrimps are out of the question(inbreeding), so that leaves me with the Caridina family....

As I can't find any cheap CRS/CBS, I decided to go with either Tiger or Bee shrimps...found some good prices for these, that's why I'm only talking about them !!!

Which one should I go for ?!?

I'm kinda thinking in the long run....not to make a business out of this, but if they're gonna overcrowd my tank I'm gonna have to sell some...so which one is more "sell-eble" ?!?!

My tank:
PH ~6.7
Ammonia - 0ppm
Nitrite - 0pm
Nitrate - 10ppm
GH - 12
KH - 6

So what do you guys think ?!?

*Any other suggestions for the Caridina family ?!?!*

BTW, this is my tank...with a few updates: the endlers are gone, the HC is covering almost all the substrate, the ugly big Xmass moss ball behind the driftwood is for the moss wall....and my RCS females look almost as good as the fire reds....

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

for API KH- count the number of drops it takes for the color to change from blue to yellow
for API GH- count the number of drops it takes for the color to change from orange to green
make sure to cap the tube and shake it between drops to mix it
the number of drops it takes to change color is your kh/gh
your tank looks great! the moss looks good too


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the imput.

I already did the counting but I didn't know how to read the table...

As I said my KH is 6 drops and my GH is 12 drops.....what does that mean ?!?


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Think that means your KH is 6 and your GH is 12 lol


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

ya the kh/gh is the same as the number of drops... If it takes 6 drops to change the color then Your kh is 6...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK for re-sale value, you can always sell Bee shrimps (crystal reds) however they are not as easy to breed, need specific water chemistry and everything to be just right for them to kick off so to speak. 

I myself could not get them to breed for me (tried it twice and they all died ) Finally after trying out the Fluval Stratum soil this year, I managed to get a couple berried, they stayed berried and wow I had little candy canes!  

Now I have several females in this tank berry time and again, so I am now up to 50+ in mini candy canes  I also have a SSSS snow white Bee shrimp berried too, can't wait for her to deliver!


However I have been breeding tiger shrimps, Orange eyed blue tigers, Super Tigers, Red tigers and now Black tigers for over a year and currently have over 300+ 

Tiger shrimps breed very easily if the conditions are right, and are very hardy shrimps and neat looking, especially the orange eyed blue ones, which come in many shades from blonde to pale blue to the very black/blue ones.

They may not be AS popular as the Bee shrimps, but I like them just as much.
IF you are new to shrimp keeping I would suggest the Tigers first then try your hand at the Bee shrimps once you've got a colony started of the Tigers.

With 5 shrimps it will take you longer, but its not impossible to have a nice little colony going in a few months. Only takes 1 female to hatch 20 babies and your own your way!


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Well the tiger are the "regular" ones.

And I'll buy 100 of them, not 5-10 !!!

So....


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes those are just regular tigers...good for a startup program. Once you have those under your belt your can upgrade to something more challenging.
Good Luck.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Yes those are just regular tigers...good for a startup program. Once you have those under your belt your can upgrade to something more challenging.
> Good Luck.


Well I'm kinda leaning towards the bees as the tigers are not as nice as(I wanted) the bees !!


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Well I got the bees...they should arrive soon.

So do you think they'll do good in my tank:
PH ~6.7
Ammonia - 0ppm
Nitrite - 0pm
Nitrate - 10ppm
GH - 12
KH - 6

???


----------

